
Medical Unit at Melbourne Hospital Hit by Ransomware Locking 15k Patient Records - lysp
https://www.itwire.com/security/86113-melbourne-medical-services-group-hit-by-windows-ransomware.html
======
simonblack
No backup?

With a proper backup, it should be capable of a complete system wipe and
restore within several hours. And that's a lot faster, cheaper and simpler
than having to deal with random cyber terrorists (or a catastrophic system
breakdown due to electricity supply surges).

